# Writer Available



## Bigmanrob (Aug 24, 2010)

Hello.

I am a writer who is currently in search of endeavors with an artist who is interested in creating a comic. This project can range from any rating to just about any type. Web comic, for fun, you name it.

EDIT:
I have worked on a web comic collab that I created and wrote but was  never really released. I do however have taught experience in creative  writing and self teaching in screenwriting.

I am mostly hoping to work as a writer on someone's work as a way to get "my feet wet." 						

If you are interested or have questions than please post here or PM me.



> SAMPLE:
> [FONT=&quot]PAGE[/FONT][FONT=&quot] TWO (two panels)[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=&quot]Panel 1. We open with a wide shot on the inside of a weapons shop; the point of view is someone looking at the door which has bars on it for protection. Weapons are categorized and hanging on the walls. On the left are hand guns and slightly bigger guns. The other wall holds body armor and explosives.[/FONT]
> ...


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Aug 24, 2010)

You may wish to provide writing samples.  Preferably in the form of a comic script.  Anything to show you have a better grip on the language than a potential artist would be useful though.  This post is not a bad start, English-wise.


----------



## Bigmanrob (Aug 25, 2010)

Is that better?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

Listing past experiences with artists will also give prospective artists a chance to gauge your skill level


----------



## Bigmanrob (Aug 25, 2010)

I have worked on a web comic collab that I created and wrote but was never really released. I do however have taught experience in creative writing and self teaching in screenwriting.

I am mostly hoping to work as a writer on someone's work as a way to get "my feet wet."


----------



## Smelge (Aug 25, 2010)

Quick question, Big man Rob.

Hows Daft Wullie doing? I recall he was in a bit of trouble after that whole Lancre business.


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 25, 2010)

hmm not bad, but also know the one drawing the comic must somewhat be on the same wave lenght, but not only a suitable style to match BOTH of you taste.


----------



## Bigmanrob (Aug 25, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Quick question, Big man Rob.
> 
> Hows Daft Wullie doing? I recall he was in a bit of trouble after that whole Lancre business.


 Who?


----------



## Smelge (Aug 25, 2010)

So you are not of the Nac Mac Feegle?


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 25, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Quick question, Big man Rob.
> 
> Hows Daft Wullie doing? I recall he was in a bit of trouble after that whole Lancre business.


 
You've brought back memories of Horace the Cheese. For this, I thank you.


----------



## Bigmanrob (Aug 26, 2010)

I am completely lost.


----------

